# Livery - lytham st annes/blackpool



## T&D (29 January 2014)

Hi

New to the forums and finding my way around but a request for help please (already posted in tack room but has been suggested here might be better (thanks)).

Looking for child friendly DIY pony livery near Lytham St Annes, preferably a small yard. 

In a perfect world full livery would be available for some days alongside an indoor school and in house instructor. But being realistic as long as we have access to a paddock and can arrange time for lessons we can work it from there 

Would also consider a full livery if costs worked out.

Any recommendations or advice gladly received.


----------



## Nous (1 February 2014)

You could try Clifton Cottage stables which is near, never been there myself but I think it is a riding school with an indoor and they do liveries.


----------

